# I need a new case for a 3gs....



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Throw your case suggestions at me.  Reasonably priced ones cause I am upgrading just as soon as I can!  (Come on Iphone 5, I don't wanna get the 4 and have you appear the next day!)

My case broke today.  But it had a good run, going on a year and a half.  I have no idea what I want to replace it with, so figured this was the best place to get suggestions.  And yes, I think I've asked this very question here about four times! HAHA


----------

